# Unable to Boot



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Vista machine that is unable to boot in normal mode, but can successfully load in Safe Mode with Networking. 

When booting in normal mode, it will bypass the Windows loading screen and hang on the black screen before the login screen, before restarting automatically after a good few minutes.

I have noticed that there are several errors in the event logs that essentially say;

spldr wanarpv6 failed to load

These are two drivers I understand, Microsoft Windows Security Process Loader (this actually has a Yellow exclamation mark next to it within Device Manager, but is this to be expected as it does not load in Safe Mode??) and MS Remote Access and Routing ARP Driver both of which I believe do not start in Safe Mode (could this be why I am able to boot in Safe Mode with Networking without issues?

Both of these system files within C:\Windows\System32\Drivers to indeed exist, so it is not as though they are missing.

I have checked the disk for errors using ChkDsk and SeaTools both of which have come back clean.
I have also run a sfc /scannow which also reported no issues.
I have uninstalled AVG, as there were also several AVG system files (.sys) showing up in the same event entry as those above, but the two described above remain.
I have run Startup Repair multiple times and it shows a message stating that it is unable to fix the errors. I can supply the technical information, regarding 'Problem Signatures' if this is required/would help. I think Problem Signature 06 was showing as 'BadDriver' - but I would need to check again to confirm.

I started a Malwarebytes scan, but did not let it complete albeit - but it had already found 3 peice of PUP software which were removed. I can scan with this again if required.

I have also attached the hard drive into another machine I have, as a slave drive but I am unable to boot at all. As soon as it gets to the Windows loading page (green bar etc), it reboots. Odd. I initially thought the SATA mode was set incorrectly in the BIOS, but I have tried all those available to no avail.

Hopefully someone will have some idea of how to tackle this issue.

Regards,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I would run malwarebytes again and let it finish also did you try system restore from safe mode to a time prior to your issues starting.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I shall start a MBAM scan of and let it complete. 

I have tried a System Restore from the recovery partition which I think failed, but I shall also run one from Safe Mode.

The fact is restarts after hanging for a good few minutes would possibly suggest a *BSOD *in the background? 

I shall get back too you as soon as possible. Thank you for responding so swiftly.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi I would run malwarebytes again and let it finish also did you try system restore from safe mode to a time prior to your issues starting.


Full scan with MBAM complete. Found 3 PUP software .exe insidea the System Restore folder. Other than that, nothing.

Just tried a Normal and Diagnostic startup from MSConfig. Unsuccessful. 

Checked event log entries, spldr failed to load did not show up after Disabling the Security Process Loader Driver in Device Manager, but wanarpv6 fails to load alongwith another new and unrecognised system driver called; plcnqvvh. 

I shall try System Restore from Safe Mode with Networking now. 

Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Since you are able to boot in safe mode with networking, you may try to perform a clean boot and check if the issue occurs.

A clean boot helps to verify if any third party application services or startup item is causing this issue.

You may refer the following KB article to put the computer in clean boot:

How to perform a clean boot in Windows 8.1, Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista 

If your issue is resolved after performing Clean Boot, then follow the steps mentioned in the above KB article to narrow down the exact source.

Also, after resolving the issue, see the section on the clean boot link to how to return your computer to a Normal startup mode by following the steps under “Reset the computer to start as usual


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

joeten said:


> Since you are able to boot in safe mode with networking, you may try to perform a clean boot and check if the issue occurs.
> 
> A clean boot helps to verify if any third party application services or startup item is causing this issue.
> 
> ...


I shall try this now and let you know how I get on.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope it helps


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Tried to boot into Safe Mode with Networking earlier this morning to try your suggestion of a Clean Boot, but I was unable to do so. 

Instead it loaded the drivers/system files and then stalled at a black screen with the mouse cursor. Admittedly I did not wait more than a few minutes before powering it off manually because I was in a rush for work - but when I booted into Safe Mode with Networking last night it was much quicker. 

What are your thoughts? 

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi how are you on running some diagnostics ie seatools for dos on the hard drive and memtest 86 + on the ram so that we can either discover if there is any issue there or discount that as a problem.
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...z_OUPn0D7ARMqkfkqQ3KMaQ&bvm=bv.57967247,d.bGQ
Guide to using Memtest86+ - Geeks to Go Forums


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi how are you on running some diagnostics ie seatools for dos on the hard drive and memtest 86 + on the ram so that we can either discover if there is any issue there or discount that as a problem.
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...z_OUPn0D7ARMqkfkqQ3KMaQ&bvm=bv.57967247,d.bGQ
> Guide to using Memtest86+ - Geeks to Go Forums


I can run both of those applications, no problem. 

I did run SeaTools; Long Generic Test a few days ago on the drive when it was a slave drive in another computer, which come back as Passed. But I am aware that a SeaTools for DOS is more thorough so I shall do that tonight too.

I have also removed each RAM stick (there are two) in turn and tried to boot with just the 1 but this has not worked. Then again, it could be both that are faulty so I shall also run a MemTest and report back.

I don't really want to re-install the OS only to fine the problem still exists?

Regards,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is why we are doing these tests there is another for graphics but we can come to that if need be


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Running a Long Test on the drive using SeaTools DOS now. 

Out of interest, I was unable to boot into Safe Mode w/ Networking so I couldnt set MSConfig to Diagnostic mode, which I think could help. 

Should SeaTools come back as Passed is there are way to set it to Diagnostic startup if I connect it up as a slave driver? I know I can modify the registry on the drive through the Config folder, but it not quite the same. 

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok not quite sure what your wanting but is this possibly what you mean Overview of Microsoft Diagnostics and Recovery Toolset


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you might be lucky and the registry backup's might work you will need a copy of the Vista OS dvd and boot from it, may have to access BIOS and set first boot device to cd rom.

• Boot from Vista DVD
• Get in to WINRE (repair your computer) option.
• Open command prompt
• Enter the following commands to fix the issue.
We need to determine what OS the RE assigned a drive letter to (not always C) so at the x sources prompt type:- bcdedit |find “osdevice” press enter (use the returned OS drive letter in the following cmds (assume C.

NOTE:- Do not retype C:\windows\system32\ if that is the prompt just the rest of the cmd (config, config> ren default default old....etc)

C:
cd windows\system32\config
C:\windows\system32\config>ren default default.old
C:\windows\system32\config>ren sam sam.old
C:\windows\system32\config>ren security security.old
C:\windows\system32\config>ren software software.old
C:\windows\system32\config>ren system system.old

C:\windows\system32\config>cd regback

C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy default c:\windows\system32\config
C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy sam c:\windows\system32\config
C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy security c:\windows\system32\config
C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy software c:\windows\system32\config
C:\windows\system32\config\regback>copy system c:\windows\system32\config

Try to restart into normal mode, let us know how you get on.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, 

Thank you very much for your reply.

Firstly, SeaTools DOS just finished a Long Test, and both that and a Short DST Test 'Passed' without errors, so I think we can be certain its not the disk.
I have not run MemTest quite just yet.

Regarding the restoring from a registry backup - I do not have any Vista CD's as far as I am aware. Is it possible to download a ISO image and burn it to a disc?

Alternatively, can I run those commands from the Command Prompt within Startup Repair (recovery partition)? 

Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, 

I have just restored the registry from regback using the command prompt from within startup repair and that has not resolved the problem unfortunately. I am still unable to boot. When booting normally, it stalls on that black screen and then restarts automatically. 

Have you any other suggestions? Should I run MemTest?

Perhaps it would be wise to leave it on the screen that it appears to stall on with a mouse cursor when entering Safe Mode with Networking to see if it does eventually load? 

Could DaRT be a way forward as suggested above, in that I could go in and disable items via Autoruns I believe? 

Thanks once again.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you can access the device manager then try to roll back the errant drivers might work. To help with identifying the problem use Msconfig good advice here:-

Monitor Windows 7 boot logs with the help of msconfig - TechRepublic

Also so you can see what hangs activate verbose logging:-



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion \Policies\System]
“VerboseStatus”=dword:00000001
```
Copy all above in the code box into notepad, then save as, call it verbose.reg and save to desktop, double click the saved file and agree to add to registry, to turn off navigate to the key right click the "verbosestatus" entry and in the value box type 0. This will show what is happening during boot.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, if you can access the device manager then try to roll back the errant drivers might work. To help with identifying the problem use Msconfig good advice here:-
> 
> Monitor Windows 7 boot logs with the help of msconfig - TechRepublic
> 
> ...


I cannot seem to boot into Safe Mode with Networking now either.

I therefore cannot access Device Manager, and even if I did, I wouldn't know which particular driver would be best to roll back.

Regarding enabling Verbose logging, I could do this if I connected the drive up as a slave drive and opened the relevant hive and added the key manually couldn't I? I shall try this now. Not sure if it will tell me whats hanging at the stage I want it too, but anything is worth a shot.

Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

FIXED:

Found one restore point that was successful and SR completed successfully. 
Having looked at the logs in more detail, and the changes that were made after that point, everything points to an issue with AVG 2014. Perhaps a dodgy update.

It was somehow, preventing Windows from loading the desktop. Either system files, or drivers were not loading correctly. This may also be the cause of temporary freezes. 

I had tried everything, including Hirens Boot CD and multiple restore points, and I was on the verge of reinstalling Windows. Thankfully, I persisted.

Thank you ever so much for providing help and suggestions, it is much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Unfortunately the problem soon returned. 

I successfully found a restore point that worked last weekend, but my Monday morning the problem had come back. I did notice a few Windows Updates had gone in on Sunday night, could this be the cause of the problems?

I have tried several System Restore points, none of which have been successfully and I cannot remember which one worked before.

I can occassionally boot up in Safe Mode, and I have tried the aforementioned Diagnostic Startup in MSConfig, which has not worked either.

Interestingly, when starting in Normal mode, it stalls after the Windows green bar stage and appears to hang (hard drive activity light goes off completely) and then eventually (a could few minutes later) automatically restarts only to repeat the process again. What could be causing it too automatically restart at this stage?

I have enabled Verbose logging in the registry when I was last able to access Safe Mode, but this does not show any informational messages. I imagine this only kicks in when you are approaching the login screen rather than on boot up?

I have also tried swapping the PSU and the RAM with those from another computer which has not helped the situation. The only thing I have not changed is a graphics card (will hopefully borrow one tomorrow), but I have tried that graphics card in another computer and that booted fine.

I hope someone is able to help with this. I am not entirely sure restoring to factory settings would even solve the problem, particularly if it is a hardware fault. 

Furthermore, I may have installed Office 2007 using the product key I have, up to the limit of installs and so would be left without MS Office if I was to restore to factory settings?

Regards,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try removing the updates


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi did you try removing the updates


Hi Joeten,

Thank you for replying.

I have tried doing a restore to a previous date and that has not worked.

Consequently, if I go back to the newest restore point;

1. The troublesome Windows Update may not be installed

2. If I cannot access Safe Mode, I cannot remove the Windows Update, unless there is another way? 

I can only assume it must be these updates, but why doesn't a previous System Restore point help and why was I able to find one restore point last weekend, which did?

Is there anyway I can increase number of days worth of restore points I am able to use, longer than 30 days?

Thank you once again. Hopefully you will have further ideas.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi are you using the suggested restore point or are you using choose a different restore point Turn back time on your PC: Undo system changes with System Restore and windows can delete restore points to make way for newer ones


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi are you using the suggested restore point or are you using choose a different restore point Turn back time on your PC: Undo system changes with System Restore and windows can delete restore points to make way for newer ones


I am accessing System Restore from the Recovery Partition, and selecting: 'Choose a different restore point'

Regards,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have another go at safe mode and see if you can system restore from there or remove the updates


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

If I am able to access System Restore from Safe Mode, which restore point show I select?

Regards,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I cannot tell you that it will depend on how far you can go back


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

joeten said:


> I cannot tell you that it will depend on how far you can go back


Until the 23rd of November as far as I remember. I could list the restore points in a table in my next post if that would help you?

Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I just cannot understand why I am able to boot fine in Safe Mode and not normal mode. 

I could send you the ntblog now I am in Safe Mode? I guess that would just show you Safe Mode boot but may be helpful?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow what a great save.... why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Wow what a great save.... why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


Hi Rich, 

Can you offer any suggestions too? 

Regards,


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sorry I wrote that before I saw it came back. When you ran checkdisk which version did you run?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

No worries, I am not sure what you mean by version of checkdisk, but a long generic test using Seatools in DOS came back clean.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

chkdsk /f or chkdsk r because if you simply ran checkdisk, that did nothing, you need to do "r" to repair it which is what I think it needs.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I shall try a Chkdsk with the /r switch first thing tomorrow morning.

In the event that /r finds something, would this explain why I can boot into safe mode and not normal mode? 

Am I right in thinking that /f - fixes problems, whereas /r - recovers bad sectors?

Would Seatools not have done this as part of the long generic test?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No Sea Tools doesn't repair anything.
/f : Fixes errors on the disk. The disk must be locked. If chkdsk cannot lock the drive, a message appears that asks you if you want to check the drive the next time you restart the computer.
/r : Locates bad sectors and recovers readable information. The disk must be locked.
Microsoft Corporation


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There is another program which can repair certain types of damage on a hard drive Hard Drive Regenerator and there is a free trial version but if it finds issues it can only repair one sector before starting it all over again or buying it. I have generally found it works where the magnetics of the drive are messed up which is one of the most common problems.
HDD Regenerator - Dmitriy Primochenko Online


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou. I shall try chkdsk /r tomorrow morning. Shall I run this from Safe Mode or the Recovery Console? Is there a preference? 

I shall also try Hard Drive Regenerator should that fail. I guess I could repair every bad sector if any are found by simply starting over each time, as I dont really want to purchase any software where there is a possibility it might not be successful.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If it finds and repairs any then try a few more times because unless the whole rest of the drive is bad, and I just saw one of those, this can fix the problem. I still would not have the courage to use the drive regularly but if you can get it to boot it is easy to clone the drive to a new one rather than reinstall Windows and all the programs. If it is only a few sectors then it is well worth $99.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Running chkdsk /r now. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Chkdsk /r completed successfully, but this not fixed the problem unfortunately.

It did mention that it made changes/fixed the Master File Table (MFT) twice, and thus "Windows made corrections to the...". 

I shall attempt to run the other hard disk testing software provided in this thread to see if that can help.

Would a reformat be helpful here? Could it be hardware related, perhaps a graphics card? - Would this explain why I can boot into Safe Mode and not Normal mode?

Regards,


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Since checkdisk made some changes have you tried Startup Repair again since?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

I have not actually,

I shall try that now, for you and let you know.

Regards,


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Startup Repair completely, and said that it didn't find any issues. 

In the diagnostic log, it said something along the lines of "Unspecified changes...".

I do have a spare graphics card, would it be worth checking this? Or should I try HDD Regenerator or HD Tune or something like that? 

Thank you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You could try another graphics card if you like but I have a better idea. On the same screen where you see the option of safe mode there should be one also for "enable VGA driver" that can tell us something if it is a video card issue so try that first and if no change I would then try another card and/or HDD Regenerator.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

The only option was Low-Resolution mode, but this did not seem work either. Does this rule out a problem with the graphics card? 

I shall try and boot into Safe Mode and run HDD Regenerator I think.. any other suggestions?


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Tried a new graphics card, hard drive light stays on for longer but still does not boot. Seems I cannot


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

Tried a new graphics card, hard drive light stays on for longer but still does not boot. Seems I cannot get into Safe Mode to run HDD Regenerator either. Have you any further suggestions? 

Very tempted to wipe the computer and reinstall Windows Vista, to see if that has any impact.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

At this point that is all that is left and I have seen that work with Vista actually.


----------

